# popper



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you looking for a name of the lure or did you want to know that it is a fly fishing popper for panfish??


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey josh,

You have there in your hands one of the best panfish lures ever made. 

Ive got about 25 or so. You can throw one of those and catch bluegill all day!


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks all... How do you cast with these?


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

With a fly rod or with the use of bubbles (bobbers made to cast flies with regular fishing tackle)


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks, Josh


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Jr. bowman MI said:


> *what is this *


Hello Jr.
Its a top water floating bait for blugill,sun fish and small mout bass.
The ones i used was black in color.
Am i close
Later Unk Bond


----------

